

New Apple Patent Application Describes Flexible iWatch - RougeFemme
http://mashable.com/2013/02/21/apple-patent-flexible-iwatch/

======
brianobush
So this idea was hatched under Jobs then. We can continue to speculate how
much influence he had on the product pipeline for the next few years.

------
xmpir
already discussed this... <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5257270>

